# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Aquários de Medusas

## Bruno Santos

ADn Aquarium Design - Home

A ADN instalou os primeiros aquários de medusas num espaço comercial em Portugal.

No restaurante Largo no Chiado em Lisboa, num projecto do arquitecto Miguel Câncio Martins, a ADN concebeu e instalou 3 aquários para medusas.

Os aquários conjugam a iluminação de leds com a peculiaridade dos movimentos das medusas, obtendo-se um resultado único.

Mais informações sobre o Restaurante LARGO disponíveis em Largo Restaurante | Largo Restaurantes .

http://www.adn-aquariumdesign.com/Li...language=pt-PT

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sem dúvida interessante, já tou vendo qualquer dia o pessoal aqui a fazer aquários com medusas eheh :Coradoeolhos:

----------

